

HN Kansai this Friday (Osaka): Raspberry Pi, ContextPower and Side Projects - ekianjo
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/1897

======
ekianjo
A longer description on the planned presentations:

* "A closer look at the Raspberry Pi" (including live demo) - by Raphael Guyot

* "An overview of ContextPower, an English vocab study system" - by Russell Mull

* "Side Projects" - by Sacha Greif (one of the top 10 bloggers on HN)

If you are in the area or just passing by, please register and join the event!
There are already more than 30 participants registered and there is still
space.

------
replax
I wish I could go, most likely going to be great!

I'd recommend anyone to go, if possible. Knowing from the Tokyo Events, it's a
great gathering :)!

